# Cub compacts for 2005



## Neil_nassau (Feb 23, 2004)

Just got back from national Cub dealer meeting...
Not a whole lot of changes to the '05 lineup.
5000 series- pretty much the same....20hp Cat model coming in the spring.
6000 series ,last years 7000 with the Cat diesel with new model number
7530 picks up a turbo,7532 no change
8000 series,41 hp goes away,leaving very succesful 35 & 45 models.
All US built models will benefit from new,revised production lines with higher QC in place.


----------

